# My massive disappointment



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

There are a number of us here on the Forum that have shared our collective love of football over the seasons. Imagine my disgust when I heard that "my" team, the Eagles, have contacted Micheal Vick.

I love pro football. I've always loved my Eagles. I'm just sick.

If anyone is interested, this is a beautifully written blog piece by a long time football fan and Pit owner.

http://cynography.blogspot.com/2009/08/no-second-chance.html

My Eagles gear will stay in the closet as long as he is part of their team, and I'm sure I will never feel the same about them, no matter what.

Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I was really surprised when I heard the news the other day. I'm sure lots of people share your disgust for them!

Ryan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Beverly, we are of course Eagles fans here. We actually had a Superbowl party the weekend of our wedding in St. Maarten with all of our family and friends who were there. I don't think I will even be able to watch them this year. I was so disappointed when I heard about Vick too. I can't imagine what they were thinking. I did make myself feel a little better by ordering the Michael Vick Dog Toy. I figure that my dogs chewing on him is a good idea and the only way I want to see him in a Eagles uniforn. Check this out.
http://www.vickdogchewtoy.com/


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I am not a football fan but my kids loved the Eagles. I hope they all stop supporting them and there is a special place in hell for the likes of Michael Vick.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My sons are huge Falcons fans! Imagine our disappointment when we heard what the "Star Quarterback" was up to in his spare time! My boys threw out all of their jerseys and t-shirts with his name name and number on them..

I sincerely hope the Eagles fans boycott the team and all of their sponsors until Michael Vick is released. This just proves the NFL is all about money, as if we needed proof!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I heard this story on NPR one day last week. Apparently, Tony Dungy has been counseling Michael Vick and believes he deserves a second chance. I'm not sure what I think. Hearing the story kind of made me agree with Dungy. Check it out. Click on Listen to the story...the written version is a bit condensed. http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=111782935

Honestly though, from a purely football standpoint, Vick wasn't as impressive when he got busted as when he first started playing. If a defense figured out how to get to him early, his whole game was shot. I wonder how 2 years in the pen affected his ability to play?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I heard the NPR last week, too, and my first reaction was "Oh, sure, hire the guy back and act like he didn't do something inconceivably cruel". But as I listened to it, I was like Ann and started to wonder. These days it's hard to believe someone would truly and sincerely understand and repent but what if he did/does? He certainly lost his freedom, his good standing (if he had one, dunno what his reputation was before this) and his money as well as several years out of what I have to guess is a fairly short career anyway for a professional athlete. And, even more, if he really does understand and believe what he did was evil and wrong, imagine having to live every day knowing how many animals you condemned to that short of pain and death and that there's nothing you can do for them to take it back? 

I don't know that I could cheer for him but if time shows that he is sincere. . . . .? Tough one, that's for sure. Jane


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Let the Eagles know how you feel. http://www.philadelphiaeagles.com/fanzone/contactus.asp


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

trueblue said:


> I heard this story on NPR one day last week. Apparently, Tony Dungy has been counseling Michael Vick and believes he deserves a second chance.


I saw Tony Dungy on the press conference on ESPN when they announced Vick's signing. I was disgusted by Vick, but I have a HUGE amount of respect for Tony Dungy. I am willing to think it over, based on his presence in Vick's life. And I believe Vick is working FOR animals now, as a part of his rehab or service or whatever.

I guess the notion that I can forgive, but not forget, is where this hits me.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*UGH!!!!!! I think this sure is a tough one. I think that what he did was just absolutely one of the most horrible things a person could do and I couldn't even hear about it on TV. I had to put my hands over my ears because it just made me sick and there are no words for what I felt for those poor dogs.
Maybe those 2 years in prison gave him time to think of his actions. I know that Tony Dungy is a Christian and perhaps he counseled Vick about God and forgiveness. 
No, I wouldn't want him playing for my Steelers, I think he would be a distraction from the game. As hard as it is to say, only God is his judge. We really don't know what is in his heart now. And, not to sound like a sermon here, but we all need forgiveness for our actions. No, we've probably never done anything as horrific as Vick did, and it makes me sick to think about it, but if he asks for forgiveness and truly means it, he is forgiven, whether we like it or not.

I don't think that the NFL made a smart move in letting him play so soon. I think he will be a distraction from the game.

I hesitated in posting this because I know many of you don't feel this way. I just HATE what he did, but then forgiveness kept coming to my mind. We all need it. I hope Tony Dungy becomes a big influence in Vick's life and helps him turn his life around.*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Debbie-You're a stronger woman than I am and forgiveness is one of the things I struggle with in life. I truly hope he knows what he did was so wrong and has asked God to into his heart so he can be forgiven and you're right, we'll never know his heart. In the grand scheme of things it seems like a slap on the wrist. Unfortunately most athletes get chance after chance after chance, just read the Sports page in any newspaper and you'll see that. So many athletes think they're untouchable because of fame and fortune.

I hope Michael Vick is working with animals in an attempt to make amends for what he did in the past and because he believes it's the right thing to do. It would be so easy for him to do what he's told for his probationary period and not learn anything from it.

All that said, I still couldn't support any team or their sponsors if they signed him and I'm very happy that he wasn't signed by the Falcons.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Not only athletes are given a second chance, we all are. If we can't forgive others, then we will not be forgiven. I don't think what he did was right. I live in Newport News VA where he grew up and he went to school with my son. My son said he use to talk about dog fighting in school. He has served his sentence and we can only hope that God has changed his heart and he will do good from now on. 

I think God can change any of us if we let him.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree that forgiveness is not really for us to give. But I could not watch him and cheer for him on a football team. Luckily I'm a Detroit Lions fan and we have our own problems.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I meant a second chance here, probably when most regular people wouldn't be. I completely agree that God can change us and I hope MV has had a change of heart.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I grew up in the Philadelphia area and have rooted for the Eagles since before there was a Superbowl. It's not just the dogfighting, its the cruelty he showed to the animals that I have trouble with. I certainly wish the Eagles hadn't signed him.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I know that many of his "victims" were being rehabilitated at Dog Town. I'd like him to put his money where his mouth is and contribute large sums of his salary to helping to make it right for the surviving dogs and organizations that rehabilitate dogs in similar situations.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

First of all, I too have huge respect for Tony Dungee. Period.

Second of all, I am not judging his heart, I'll leave that up to God, who I surely believe in, and who does forgive anyone who repents in their heart.

Third, it's not so much the "dogfighting", as despicable as that is, it's the fun, the joy, the pleasure, that he and his friends, got out of torturing the bait dogs to death after they were finished with them. Can anyone be so evil to enjoy watching an animal struggling to stay afloat with no hope of getting out of a pool?
There's no part of dogfighting, in anyone's book that requires you to do that. It doesn't increase your profits, it doesn't make your dogs fight better, it only serves one perverse purpose.

Fourth, he plead Not Guilty, then took a plea. He never admitted to any form of animal cruelty charges.

I hope he is a changed man, that doesn't mean I think it was right of the commissioner to immediately let him back into the NFL, and that doesn't mean I want anything to do with him at this time. He's got a lot to prove and a lot to make up for.

It reminds me of a guy we had here in Nebraska. This state is insane over college football. Go Big Red. Some years ago there was an absolute stand out player named Laurence Phillips. He came from a horrible back ground, streets of Southern California gang life. Well one day he decides to beat up his girlfriend, then throws her down a flight of stairs, rapes her, smashes in a mail box with her head, then goes the the quarter backs house, breaks in and beats him up. Well this kid was REALLY good...and he had a really tough life...so very religious coach Osborn talked with him (while hiding him from the cops) and kept him on the team. Was there any outrage? Barely a whisper. Laurence left early to go to the draft, first round...two teams I think before his violent ways got him sent to Europe, then Canada. Violent outburst, one after another, kept getting him shuffled off to another team, but he was so good, someone would take him. Just the other day I heard he'd been sentenced again...30 years for a bunch more felonies, that he will have to serve when he gets done serving the 10 year sentence he's serving now. What was the last thing he did? Ran down a group of kids after a game of pick up basketball. 

I don't have any doubt that he can be changed. But do I have faith in him that he has? No.

Beverly


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Did anyone else see Michael Vick on 60 Minutes last night? There's probably a podcast of it on the cbs website. 

I still don't know what to think, but he didn't make any excuses and kept repeating that yes, what he did was horribly wrong and he deserved everything that he got. Apparently, one of the aspects of his sentencing was that he had to fund the rehabilitation efforts at Dogtown (the sentencing judge really got that part right). 

They also had the guy who's the president of the Humane Society on and I thought he was very good; mirrored a lot of what we're all feeling. He said Michael Vick has committed to speaking out against dogfighting and cruelty to animals at events set up by the Humane Society that are focussed on children. The Humane Society guy said he doesn't know whether Vick is being sincere about his "conversion" but that he's giving him the chance to do this because Vick would be uniquely effective in delivering this message to children and bringing attention to it; also said it will take actions over a long period rather than simply words for Vick to show his sincerity. 

Anyway, it was thought-provoking; worth watching if you can find a rebroadcast or podcast. Jane


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Jane, I did not see it unfortunately. I didn't know he was going to be on or I would have set the DVR. I heard today on my sports radio shows that it was recorded before he was signed and many felt he was still selling himself in order to get a job, but like I said, I didn't see it myself. Hopefully when I get home from Nationals I will find a place to watch it.

Did he ever actually say what he did? That's what I want to hear, admission. Every single ugly detail. It is very easy to think "dog fight" and a split second flash of 2 angry pits going after each other goes through your mind and then it's gone. That's too easy. These victims can't speak, and some of the rescuers have pieced together parts of what had gone on. Some others have offered information. I want to hear it from _him_ in his words.

This is a whole different can of worms, but even though there are lots of very positive things they do, there are _many _dogs and animal groups that do not support all of what Dog Town and Best Friends Sanctuary does, and MUCH of what the Humane Society of the United States(HSUS) does (AKC for one). I know this is really confusing, frustrating, and effected by ethical and political differences.:decision:

It frustrates me to no end that ALL the groups can't find common ground to work together to end animal abuse and cruelty, rather then spending money working against each other.
Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

There's a show on Animal Planet right now about Michael Vick. The police were originally at his VA home on a drug warrant.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you Ann, I missed it when you saw it, but it's on again later tonight so I'll be recording it.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I do not know anything about football. But please don't blame the rest of the team. If it is something you enjoy be a fan. The guy did his time, and has a right to earn a living now that he's out and showing regret for his actions.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I certainly don't blame the "team" or the team mates, and I would never expect any of them to publicly say anything negative about his past actions. I DO blame the teams owner and coach for making the decision to invite him to join their team, and that is my right as a fan.

The guy that recently served a pathetically short time, days, for motor vehicle homicide was made to sit out this year, with no pay. He served his time. No one is complaining about him not getting to play this year.

I watched Larry King tonight with a panel on the Vick case. James Brown was on and was commenting on his interview that he did for 60 minutes. It had some clips from the show. They asked a number of times about his regrets and it seemed that Mr. Brown himself felt he had to pull it out of Vick, and had to say "What about the dogs?", trying to find out how he felt about what happened to the dogs. The closest it ever showed him to any type of admission was "I feel bad about that" and "I feel bad that happened". And for all of you that have spent time watching a season of Lie to Me, there was not a single wince or crease in his face as he said it. As he said he spent many nights crying in his prison cell, not once single sign of emotion on his face.
His own words of what he was crying about? Losing the millions of dollars, the time with his family, his career, his possessions, he had to be prompted to mention the dogs. 
Yes, he served his time...after a plea deal and pleading not guilty. I am absolutely not convinced he's changed after seeing a few clips of the 60 minutes interview. I hope I'm wrong, and changed or not, I pray he can make some kid think it's OK to be gentle and nurturing instead of cruel and sadistic.

Unfortunately I know a couple professional cons. Vick has a lot to learn about being deceitful.

Beverly


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefully he can use his stature as a pro football player to educate against cruelty to animals. I am stunned that the NFL let him in so soon. The whole thing is despicable.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

[His own words of what he was crying about? Losing the millions of dollars, the time with his family, his career, his possessions, he had to be prompted to mention the dogs.
Beverly[/quote]

Beverly, I agree with you. I know he did his time and deserves a second chance...but not on the football field making millions. Wasn't he ordered to do the things he is doing now to 'help' the dogs? I respect the Falcons for not wanting to have anything to do with him. He had told lie after lie. I think it takes an evil person to do what he did to those dogs. He said, at one time, something like..."No matter what I do, pleople are going to always love #7." I don't think he should ever be in the NFL making over a million dollars a year!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not a football fan but there is no way I could watch him play. I heard portions of the 60 Minutes interview and it seemed he was sorry he did it because he didn't need the money he had so many millions of dollars. Is he really sorry he did it or is he really sorry he got caught??? Perhaps in his world dog fighting was okay (I have a hard time believing that unless he grew up in some other country) but I cannot believe that anyone thinks electrocuting or drowning puppies is okay.
Not the kind of guy I would want my kids to look up to unless he REALLY makes amends and that means putting his money AND his time where his mouth is. There are lots of towns that could use updated animal shelters. There are lots of "Lucky" funds for injured animals in need of vet care, and lots of animal rescue organizations that could sure use a couple of those 30 million dollars. 


(On a local radio station they said the hot selling T-shirt in Philadelphia is one that says, "Vick's an Eagle, Hide Your Beagle"


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Honestly, I think the only thing he regrets and is truly sorry for is getting caught...


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Consequences last a life time. I don't understand how anyone could have done such a horrible crime. I understand he learned this from his father. Sports has turned into a God to most people and it all comes down to the evil of money. I agree with you Beverly about the way you feel, but I am not a sports person, so him playing won't effect me. I really think all sports people should never get to play with any felony charge. That way it would be equal for each crime. Then we could forgive them and never hear their name again.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I cannot measure what is truly in his heart, but I have to wonder how sorry he would be today if he had not gotten caught...?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Today a local punk finally went to court for this brilliant idea he had for calming down his "hyper" kitten. He had built a bong that he could put the kitten in, while smoking pot. He was sentenced today to 90 days in jail and a $1200 fine which goes directly to our Capital Humane Society. While talking to his probation officer he says, " I love animals, I would never abuse an animal, if I hated animals I wouldn't waste pot on them!" DOH!:doh:


Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I sure hope this fool never has kids!


----------

